# just a cool pic



## tlove700 (Jun 8, 2004)

japan pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they love there over stocked tanks


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

that tank looks thick, i wouldnt raise the over stocked flag without know how wide that tank is.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> that tank looks thick, i wouldnt raise the over stocked flag without know how wide that tank is.
> [snapback]863778[/snapback]​


it does
but with all those males
there will be lots of aggression


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i wonder if they would attack me if i jumped in...hmmm


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> i wonder if they would attack me if i jumped in...hmmm
> [snapback]863850[/snapback]​










probably
have you some videos of them raming the lids to try and get that guys fingers


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Is that a huge arrowana on the right? HUGE!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pretty damn cool but those aren't flowerhorns









I think they're Midas cichlids


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Red devils, everything you see now is not a flowerhorn


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

look at the tennis balls on them fukn heads man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I see a sh*t load of midas, a FRT, and an arrowana









that tank is extremly overstocked


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

you don't know how long the tank is tho... maybe they all crowded the corner begging for food.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ same...i dont know why the overstocked whistle is blowing when we dont see the entire tank size.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I lost my baby midas a few weeks back, can't bring myself to buy another.









*depressed*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^ same...i dont know why the overstocked whistle is blowing when we dont see the entire tank size.
> [snapback]865219[/snapback]​


yeah but were probably not seein all the living creatures in that tank


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> ^ same...i dont know why the overstocked whistle is blowing when we dont see the entire tank size.
> [snapback]865219[/snapback]​


True... but with the high congragation in that small area I would also assume its overstoked.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thats just sick!!!! What a cool pic!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome shot........


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

eew, ugly "hump" cichlids


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

look like there are more midas than fh though i do see some.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

o snap its eric said:


> look like there are more midas than fh though i do see some.
> [snapback]869889[/snapback]​


Which ones are you considering fh's?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

the center botom yawning looks like FH to be. Maybe because how the back is arched up while the fish is yawning. Then the other one on the right in the middle with no hump.

But after looking at a second time, its a bit odd to see that if they were indeed FH's they have poor coloration.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

well, considering this tank is said to be from asia, there is no doubt it is plump-stocked.

the arowana and FRT look good.

As long as the fish have plenty of room to swim around, heavy stocking is fine.. dont mistake heavy stocking with CRAMPING... there is a huge difference.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He has natural rock background and a turtle in there.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! That is alot of fish.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

thats one big ass aro Nucking Futs


----------



## tlove700 (Jun 8, 2004)

its a big ass tank it just so happens that they were all upfront hense the reason why i thought it would be a cool pic. but im not an expert but what a big ass tank means to me is if i could climb my fat body into one and swim thats usually the requirement for a big ass tank. also its in asia, actually northern japan where im stationed and next time i decide to go ill post some video of it for anyone who cares to view it.


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

Is it both male and female that have the hump on their heads? I have a 6-7" RD that is really starting to show it's hump and with that hump came a WHOLE sh*t LOAD OF AGGRESSION!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats f*cking Sweet


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

females and males get bumps on their head. Males generally have bigger ones while females tend/able to grow but usually not too pronounced like the males.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

those look like red devils to me. I dont think their midas and i for sure know that they arent flower horns .


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

What's the difference between midas and RD's. At the lfs they said their the same fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

BIGBLOCC 455 said:


> What's the difference between midas and RD's. At the lfs they said their the same fish.
> [snapback]878444[/snapback]​


dont trust the lfs... they are definatly 2 diffrent fish. check this out for some info http://www.cichlidae.com/articles/a106.php

and bilbo, what makes you think those are red devils?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BIGBLOCC 455 said:


> What's the difference between midas and RD's. At the lfs they said their the same fish.
> [snapback]878444[/snapback]​


midas usually have that bigger hump that people like or hate lol. also midas have a shorter snout, and have different colors than red devils.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

they are big .nice pic


----------



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

what i think i see a turtle above the hand?


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

speaking of midas fish... i heard you can get top dollar here in the US for a breeding pair of midas and red devil = flowerhorn babies...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

i find the easiest way to tell a midas from a devil is the lips and face. Midas have fatter fleshier faces and lips that look almost like human's.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

cool fish but the tank is prety ugly


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

pretty big.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah they are ALL midas no flowerhorns in there........ awesome pic tho


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

and no midas/devil babies dont make flowerhorns LMAO flowerhorn are made from other fish mixed together.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

and you guys critzise me for having 2 4" midas in a 29









i personally have no clue how they keep up on mantence and aggression in such a over stocked tank.

BTW flowerhorns are made from alot of differnt things, depending on the strain. rd/midas cross is normal, its hard to even find a TRUE red devil or TRUE midas, ive noticed my female midas has some RD influencing


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Look at the humps on those mofo's,thier like beach balls


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah those are all midas, i dont know what they do over there to get them all to have such nice nauchal humps, cuz ive never seen midas in the stats with that nice of heads let alone a tank full


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Theres a fly river turtle in the middle too...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Theres a fly river turtle in the middle too...
> [snapback]1033688[/snapback]​


yeah i noticed that, how can they keep those together







ud think the turtle would eiter snack of the fish or get ownd by the midases


----------

